# Server domain name not found on my network



## persistance (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried searching my issue on the forums and google and have yet to get any answers. I'm fairly new with freebsd FreeBSD so perhaps I'm missing something trivial. Here's the story.

I'm running freebsd FreeBSD 8.2. I had my server set up using the domain fleet.home and it worked perfectly before. I could access SABnzb+ at fleet.home:8080, sickbeard at 8081, etc.

I wanted to run a minecraft server so I set up my network to assign a static IP to my machine. Ever since then the domain will not resolve. The following properties are at the bottom of my rc.conf file (should they be at the top if that even matters?).


```
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
hostname="fleet.home"
```
They were set using the sysinstall.

When I try to go to fleet.home:8080 I get a page not found.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you mean you were able to access it with a web browser? Port 80 is for HTTP and that's where web servers reside. Any other port needs to be specified in the server's config.


----------



## persistance (Nov 29, 2011)

Correct. I could access the web gui's from my web browser.

I think I managed to figure out why it wasn't working. When setting up the static IP a host name was provided which I'm guessing overrides the host name of the box. If I try fleet:8080 in my browser the SAB gui opens just fine.

I tried changing the host name to fleet.home but it would kick me off the internet entirely and not let me back on, so I'm going to leave it as is now.


----------



## soulreaver1 (Nov 29, 2011)

persistance said:
			
		

> I tried changing the host name to fleet.home but it would kick me off the internet entirely and not let me back on, so I'm going to leave it as is now...



Maybe try to add "fleet.home" to your /etc/hosts.


----------

